# StoneCut Pro Demo



## CreativeInk (Sep 17, 2011)

I have been looking into the stonecut pro starter system (its so much cheaper than the printer/cutter i want) and i was wondering if there is a free demo of the software? I've seen most other software for rhinestones that i've found has a free demo and the system is expensive so i'd like to see if i'm comfortable with it before i purchase. Thanks in advance


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

As far as I know there is no demo. There are videos available and webinars, some this month. Why not call DAS and confirm. BTW I own the system and it is very powerful but there a learning curve to contend with


----------



## CreativeInk (Sep 17, 2011)

i have contacted them once but after i've not heard back from them again since then. Do you like your software and do u feel like it was a wise investment? Thanks!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am surprised you have not heard back....if you PM me your contact info, I think I can arrange a call. I believe I was the first or second to buy the system when DAS introduced it. I have the basic system, the add ons like the alignment system and a lot of their software including Smart Designer, ab add on for Corel. And yes I like the system, but just having the system does not make you any money....you have to create the market and the software makes it easier. It is not the only system out there but certainly one of the best....but that is just my humble opinion, which is seldom humble!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh, go on Charles, I find you to be very humble. I agree with Charles on the DAS system. I too have all the parts and pieces they have put out, and a lot of the artwork and fonts. I know there are other systems/packages out there, but I would say that DAS is way beyond any that I have tried and/or viewed. 

The features in the software that trim the design time are like no other I have seen. With the time I save on design, I obviously have been able to increase my actual production, and thus recover my initial investment that much faster. You do have to build your market, but the design. marketing & video teachings also give you a leg up on getting up and running, not to mention the load of ready made designs and templates that have you working in just a few days.

I particularly liked the DAS package because I am not an artist, and I had no clue about using Corel or AI to draw anything. DAS has made it literally no necessary for me to even use Corel, although their Smart Designer plug in for Corel has even helped me with that.

I was sold on DAS from the second I watched the first demo webinar.


----------



## CreativeInk (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks very much. I'm watching so many videos trying to learn that my head is spinning lol.  luckily we have strong roots in our community and so i've already prepped them to be ready for my goodies  i just have to get them made now! But i want to make sure i make as safe an investment as possible from the start  Thanks again
Cilya


----------

